# Problema con schede SD

## lele_dj

Questa mattina mi sono accorto di avere un problema con le schede SD .... fino a poco tempo fa venivano montate in automatico all inserimento nel lettore ... ora non le posso montare nemmeno manualmente perchè sembra che non venga rilevato l'inserimento ... difatti una volta inserita la scheda se do fdisk -l mi rileva solo gli HD

P.S. Le schede SD le apro tramite un card reader USB e appena inserisco il cavo il lettore viene rilevato difatti dando lsusb ecco il risultato

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0145:0112 Unknown Card Reader
```

Che faccio?

----------

## djinnZ

Correggi la conf del kernel... (a naso ti sei scordato qualcosa)

----------

## pierino_89

Quoto.

Comunque fdisk di norma non mostra i device mmcblk e mtdblk, ma essendo un lettore usb non credo sia il tuo caso. Nel dubbio, fai un ls /dev o un cat /proc/partitions

----------

## lele_dj

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Correggi la conf del kernel... (a naso ti sei scordato qualcosa)

 

Ho controllato ma mi sembra di avere tutto quanto per MMC/SD .... poi fino a poco tempo fa funzionava ed è da un pò che non ricompilo

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Comunque fdisk di norma non mostra i device mmcblk e mtdblk, ma essendo un lettore usb non credo sia il tuo caso.

 

forse mi sono spiegato male ... fdisk -l lo lancio una volta inserita la scheda SD nel card reader ..... se la scheda SD viene rilevata ma non montata con il comando fdisk -l mi fa vedere la partizione   :Very Happy: 

il comando lsusb mi dimostra solamente che il card reader viene rilevato per cui il problema non sta li ... era solo per escludere una possibile motivazione

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  ... Nel dubbio, fai un ls /dev o un cat /proc/partitions

 

ls /dev mi mostra un mucchio di roba ma non ci capisco molto:

```
# ls /dev

ati                 ptyc7  ptys0  ptyx9     tty11  ttybc  ttyr5  ttywe

autofs              ptyc8  ptys1  ptyxa     tty12  ttybd  ttyr6  ttywf

block               ptyc9  ptys2  ptyxb     tty13  ttybe  ttyr7  ttyx0

bsg                 ptyca  ptys3  ptyxc     tty14  ttybf  ttyr8  ttyx1

btrfs-control       ptycb  ptys4  ptyxd     tty15  ttyc0  ttyr9  ttyx2

bus                 ptycc  ptys5  ptyxe     tty16  ttyc1  ttyra  ttyx3

cdrom               ptycd  ptys6  ptyxf     tty17  ttyc2  ttyrb  ttyx4

cdrw                ptyce  ptys7  ptyy0     tty18  ttyc3  ttyrc  ttyx5

char                ptycf  ptys8  ptyy1     tty19  ttyc4  ttyrd  ttyx6

console             ptyd0  ptys9  ptyy2     tty2   ttyc5  ttyre  ttyx7

core                ptyd1  ptysa  ptyy3     tty20  ttyc6  ttyrf  ttyx8

cpu                 ptyd2  ptysb  ptyy4     tty21  ttyc7  ttys0  ttyx9

cpu_dma_latency     ptyd3  ptysc  ptyy5     tty22  ttyc8  ttys1  ttyxa

disk                ptyd4  ptysd  ptyy6     tty23  ttyc9  ttys2  ttyxb

dvd                 ptyd5  ptyse  ptyy7     tty24  ttyca  ttys3  ttyxc

dvdrw               ptyd6  ptysf  ptyy8     tty25  ttycb  ttys4  ttyxd

fb0                 ptyd7  ptyt0  ptyy9     tty26  ttycc  ttys5  ttyxe

fbcondecor          ptyd8  ptyt1  ptyya     tty27  ttycd  ttys6  ttyxf

fd                  ptyd9  ptyt2  ptyyb     tty28  ttyce  ttys7  ttyy0

full                ptyda  ptyt3  ptyyc     tty29  ttycf  ttys8  ttyy1

fuse                ptydb  ptyt4  ptyyd     tty3   ttyd0  ttys9  ttyy2

hidraw0             ptydc  ptyt5  ptyye     tty30  ttyd1  ttysa  ttyy3

hidraw1             ptydd  ptyt6  ptyyf     tty31  ttyd2  ttysb  ttyy4

hidraw2             ptyde  ptyt7  ptyz0     tty32  ttyd3  ttysc  ttyy5

hpet                ptydf  ptyt8  ptyz1     tty33  ttyd4  ttysd  ttyy6

i2octl              ptye0  ptyt9  ptyz2     tty34  ttyd5  ttyse  ttyy7

initctl             ptye1  ptyta  ptyz3     tty35  ttyd6  ttysf  ttyy8

input               ptye2  ptytb  ptyz4     tty36  ttyd7  ttyt0  ttyy9

kmem                ptye3  ptytc  ptyz5     tty37  ttyd8  ttyt1  ttyya

kmsg                ptye4  ptytd  ptyz6     tty38  ttyd9  ttyt2  ttyyb

log                 ptye5  ptyte  ptyz7     tty39  ttyda  ttyt3  ttyyc

loop0               ptye6  ptytf  ptyz8     tty4   ttydb  ttyt4  ttyyd

loop1               ptye7  ptyu0  ptyz9     tty40  ttydc  ttyt5  ttyye

loop2               ptye8  ptyu1  ptyza     tty41  ttydd  ttyt6  ttyyf

loop3               ptye9  ptyu2  ptyzb     tty42  ttyde  ttyt7  ttyz0

loop4               ptyea  ptyu3  ptyzc     tty43  ttydf  ttyt8  ttyz1

loop5               ptyeb  ptyu4  ptyzd     tty44  ttye0  ttyt9  ttyz2

loop6               ptyec  ptyu5  ptyze     tty45  ttye1  ttyta  ttyz3

loop7               ptyed  ptyu6  ptyzf     tty46  ttye2  ttytb  ttyz4

mapper              ptyee  ptyu7  ram0      tty47  ttye3  ttytc  ttyz5

mcelog              ptyef  ptyu8  ram1      tty48  ttye4  ttytd  ttyz6

mem                 ptyp0  ptyu9  ram10     tty49  ttye5  ttyte  ttyz7

network_latency     ptyp1  ptyua  ram11     tty5   ttye6  ttytf  ttyz8

network_throughput  ptyp2  ptyub  ram12     tty50  ttye7  ttyu0  ttyz9

null                ptyp3  ptyuc  ram13     tty51  ttye8  ttyu1  ttyza

pktcdvd             ptyp4  ptyud  ram14     tty52  ttye9  ttyu2  ttyzb

port                ptyp5  ptyue  ram15     tty53  ttyea  ttyu3  ttyzc

psaux               ptyp6  ptyuf  ram2      tty54  ttyeb  ttyu4  ttyzd

ptmx                ptyp7  ptyv0  ram3      tty55  ttyec  ttyu5  ttyze

pts                 ptyp8  ptyv1  ram4      tty56  ttyed  ttyu6  ttyzf

ptya0               ptyp9  ptyv2  ram5      tty57  ttyee  ttyu7  urandom

ptya1               ptypa  ptyv3  ram6      tty58  ttyef  ttyu8  usbdev1.1

ptya2               ptypb  ptyv4  ram7      tty59  ttyp0  ttyu9  usbdev1.2

ptya3               ptypc  ptyv5  ram8      tty6   ttyp1  ttyua  usbdev1.3

ptya4               ptypd  ptyv6  ram9      tty60  ttyp2  ttyub  usbdev2.1

ptya5               ptype  ptyv7  random    tty61  ttyp3  ttyuc  usbdev2.2

ptya6               ptypf  ptyv8  rfkill    tty62  ttyp4  ttyud  usbdev2.3

ptya7               ptyq0  ptyv9  root      tty63  ttyp5  ttyue  usbdev2.4

ptya8               ptyq1  ptyva  rtc       tty7   ttyp6  ttyuf  vcs

ptya9               ptyq2  ptyvb  rtc0      tty8   ttyp7  ttyv0  vcs1

ptyaa               ptyq3  ptyvc  scd0      tty9   ttyp8  ttyv1  vcs10

ptyab               ptyq4  ptyvd  sda       ttya0  ttyp9  ttyv2  vcs11

ptyac               ptyq5  ptyve  sda1      ttya1  ttypa  ttyv3  vcs12

ptyad               ptyq6  ptyvf  sda2      ttya2  ttypb  ttyv4  vcs2

ptyae               ptyq7  ptyw0  sda3      ttya3  ttypc  ttyv5  vcs3

ptyaf               ptyq8  ptyw1  sda4      ttya4  ttypd  ttyv6  vcs4

ptyb0               ptyq9  ptyw2  sda5      ttya5  ttype  ttyv7  vcs5

ptyb1               ptyqa  ptyw3  sda6      ttya6  ttypf  ttyv8  vcs6

ptyb2               ptyqb  ptyw4  sda7      ttya7  ttyq0  ttyv9  vcs7

ptyb3               ptyqc  ptyw5  sdb       ttya8  ttyq1  ttyva  vcs8

ptyb4               ptyqd  ptyw6  sdb1      ttya9  ttyq2  ttyvb  vcs9

ptyb5               ptyqe  ptyw7  sdb2      ttyaa  ttyq3  ttyvc  vcsa

ptyb6               ptyqf  ptyw8  sdb3      ttyab  ttyq4  ttyvd  vcsa1

ptyb7               ptyr0  ptyw9  sdb4      ttyac  ttyq5  ttyve  vcsa10

ptyb8               ptyr1  ptywa  sdc       ttyad  ttyq6  ttyvf  vcsa11

ptyb9               ptyr2  ptywb  sdc1      ttyae  ttyq7  ttyw0  vcsa12

ptyba               ptyr3  ptywc  sdc2      ttyaf  ttyq8  ttyw1  vcsa2

ptybb               ptyr4  ptywd  sdd       ttyb0  ttyq9  ttyw2  vcsa3

ptybc               ptyr5  ptywe  shm       ttyb1  ttyqa  ttyw3  vcsa4

ptybd               ptyr6  ptywf  snapshot  ttyb2  ttyqb  ttyw4  vcsa5

ptybe               ptyr7  ptyx0  snd       ttyb3  ttyqc  ttyw5  vcsa6

ptybf               ptyr8  ptyx1  sr0       ttyb4  ttyqd  ttyw6  vcsa7

ptyc0               ptyr9  ptyx2  stderr    ttyb5  ttyqe  ttyw7  vcsa8

ptyc1               ptyra  ptyx3  stdin     ttyb6  ttyqf  ttyw8  vcsa9

ptyc2               ptyrb  ptyx4  stdout    ttyb7  ttyr0  ttyw9  vga_arbiter

ptyc3               ptyrc  ptyx5  tty       ttyb8  ttyr1  ttywa  zero

ptyc4               ptyrd  ptyx6  tty0      ttyb9  ttyr2  ttywb

ptyc5               ptyre  ptyx7  tty1      ttyba  ttyr3  ttywc

ptyc6               ptyrf  ptyx8  tty10     ttybb  ttyr4  ttywd

```

cat /proc/partitions invece mi mostra le stesse cose di fdisk -l .... i 3 HD ... ma con meno dettagli:

```
$ cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   8        0   78150744 sda

   8        1     204800 sda1

   8        2   34816000 sda2

   8        3    5120000 sda3

   8        4          1 sda4

   8        5   20480000 sda5

   8        6   15360000 sda6

   8        7    2165760 sda7

   8       16  146523384 sdb

   8       17     512000 sdb1

   8       18    4194304 sdb2

   8       19   41943040 sdb3

   8       20   99872768 sdb4

   8       32  488386584 sdc

   8       33   84517856 sdc1

   8       34  403866067 sdc2

```

Altre idee   :Question: 

----------

## pierino_89

kernel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lele_dj

Ho ricontrollato la configurazione del kernel ma mi sembra che non manchi nulla ....

qualcuno sa dirmi cosa controllare nello specifico?

----------

## pierino_89

Infila il cd di ubuntu, salvati l'output di lsmod e cerca nella config del kernel tutti i moduli citati    :Very Happy: 

----------

